# Honda EU6500is No Electric Start



## dmichel (Jan 16, 2017)

Good Morning everyone. I purchased a used Honda EU6500is a few months ago. Worked great through it's first power outage test. I have it setup under my deck where my backup power cable is. I went to start it today just to let it run a while, and when I turned the key to on, there was nothing. Initially suspected a dead battery but it checks out OK (both with a volt meter, and I even tried boosting it and still nothing). The genny started when I pulled it over, and ran well. Output power was okay and the display came on. However, when I connect a 500W light just to test the load, the light lit ok but the display didn't register any VA, or any battery voltage. 


Does anyone know where I can get a service manual for this generator, and does anyone have any suspicion as to what the issue is? 


Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

This might be the manual:

https://www.amazon.com/Honda-EU6500-EU6500is-Generator-Service/dp/B00PKKGWZC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1484645772&sr=8-4&keywords=EU6500is

EU6500is frame serial number range: EASJ-1000001 through 9999999

EDIT: The forum software did the fancy amazon link, not me. I just pasted a URL.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

dmichel said:


> I went to start it today just to let it run a while, and when I turned the key to on, there was nothing. Initially suspected a dead battery but it checks out OK (both with a volt meter, and I even tried boosting it and still nothing). The genny started when I pulled it over, and ran well.


So the iMonitor display lit up, and you could cycle through the sequence to display battery voltage? What was it showing? 

Any 'click' or other sound / indication when you moved the key to START? 

Maybe a poor battery connection; check both cables and clean/tighten. 

Was this a one-time thing, or does the e. start not work at all now?

Honda sells paper copies of factory shop manual via eBay and Amazon with free shipping:

*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*

Here are a couple of sample pages :tango_face_wink:


----------



## iRobert (Sep 25, 2018)

HI,
I have the same problem with a Honda eu7000is BRAND NEW.
I bought it last year but never used it. Starter was working at that time.
I tried yesterday but the electrical starter does not work.
Battery is charged, I turn the key on and I hear a click and a little noise.
Generator won't start.
It starts by pulling the starter manually.

Please help!

iR


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Can you try jump starting it? It's possible the battery has just failed. 

Was the battery kept charged, or did it go dead, then get recharged? Lead acid batteries don't like going dead, even from just sitting around, it's better to keep them charged. 

If you can't jump start it, you could at least check the battery voltage. And try to also measure the voltage while using the electric starter, if that can be done safely. 

As an example, a little 9V battery is 9 volts. But measure it while using it to try and start your generator, and it will measure a lot less, since it just can't provide the amps you need. If it's failing, your battery might show 13V with no load, but drop to 6V when you try to use the starter.


----------

